# Eagle Claw 20/0 Circle Hooks



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Haven't been around this board in a while, but wanted to let you know that I am still selling the best hooks at the best price.
Email me with how many you need @ [email protected]
Prices are running about a dollar a hook plus exact shipping. 
Remember, true spring steel not that alloy junk!

Thanks and good luck fishing


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, I've been flooded with emails wanting to know shipping costs.

Here is the breakdown on total cost. (Shipping Included)

10 hooks = $13.00

15 hooks = $19.50

20 hooks = $26.00

25 hooks = $32.50

30 hooks = $37.50 (price break)

40 hooks = $50.00

50 hooks = $60.00 (price break)

100 hooks = $110.00 (price break)

Send Paypal payment to [email protected]
Send all other payments to :

Zac Start
6414 Bayway Dr
Baytown, Texas 77520

Please be sure to include your full name and address.

Thanks and Good Luck Fishing
Zac


----------

